# Modern Church Northern Ireland



## arapahoepark (May 27, 2015)

What is the state of the church at large in North Ireland? What about Presbyterian and Reformed denominations? I know of Ian Paisley and he seemed quite popular during his tenure though elsewhere he may have been outspoken. Is this region of the British Isles the most conservative?


----------



## arapahoepark (May 28, 2015)

Nobody?


----------



## Logan (May 28, 2015)

I'm surprised our NI brethren haven't answered yet, but my impression as a visitor in 2008 was that the RP church was quite healthy for the most part. Yes, there were some aging congregations and yes, there is general apathy among the population (same as in the States) but nothing to the extent of say, Scotland or Britain.


----------



## SeanAnderson (May 28, 2015)

I don't know much about the current state of the Church in Northern Ireland, but politically it's a conservative country compared to the rest of the UK. The DUP (the late Ian Paisley's party) is popular and far more socially conservative than our Conservative party. They continue to block same-sex marriage which has been legalized in the rest of the UK.

The most conservative place in Britain is probably the Western Isles (Scottish) where they still hold the Sabbath in high regard. They refused to count votes for the European election on a Sunday (the only constituency in Europe to postpone), and ferries were forbidden until very recently (causing great upset when the ban was lifted).


----------



## JP Wallace (May 28, 2015)

Tent, 

I suppose the question is a bit difficult to answer,I for one don't really have the data to back up my opinions, and there will always be a bit of subjectivity.

I think it would be fair to say that in many and probably in most ways N.I. is probably the most morally and ethically conservative place in Europe. There is still a great deal of evidence of common grace. However that is diminishing by the week.

In terms of the Church, again we probably have a very high church going population and a high percentage of the population are true biblical believers compared to elsewhere.

We have a wide range of churches and denominations but I would say in the main it is not difficult to find a church nearby where the Gospel will be preached. 

Turning to the Reformed cause. I would say things are reasonably encouraging, like many places new Calvinism has had a positive influence in some quarters giving a bit more depth to places where shallowness has been rather characteristic, whether this lasts is another matter! There are two distinctly and consistent Reformed denominations : the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland, think RPCNA, and the Evangelical Presbyterian Church, think OPC. Both are small denominations. The larger Presbyterian Church of Ireland is a more mixed bag, I would say less conservative than PCA , but with many sound congregations and ministers etc. The majority of churches apart from RPCI, EPC and some PCI and independent churches have capitulated to to a greater or lessor extent to modern worship.

Sabbath keeping is rarely theologically based but relatively often tradition based. That is quickly changing for the worse apart from RPCI and EPC. 

If you have specific questions feel free to ask.


----------



## TylerRay (May 28, 2015)

JP Wallace said:


> Tent,
> 
> I suppose the question is a bit difficult to answer,I for one don't really have the data to back up my opinions, and there will always be a bit of subjectivity.
> 
> ...



Where do the Free Presbyterians fit into this scheme?


----------



## yeutter (May 28, 2015)

Anglicans compose the third largest denomination in Ulster. The Anglican Church in Ulster is predominantly low Church. The Ulster dioceses tend to be more conservative then the dioceses in Irish Republic.


----------



## JP Wallace (May 29, 2015)

Tyler

Should have mentioned the FP 'S. In the past they have been more fundamentalist than reformed, but that is changing or indeed has largely changed for the better, both in college and pulpit. A good number of the men are quite solidly reformed.

Thomas ' assessment of the Church of Ireland I would agree with.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 29, 2015)

I am in Scotland at present, with limited internet access. I may weigh in later next week.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 3, 2015)

Saw this on the Twitter. How does this effect Northern Ireland or the FCoS?



> Presbyterian Church of Ireland ‏@pciassembly 6h6 hours ago
> Resolution to develop stronger relationship with Free Church of Scotland is passed.


----------

